# Eibach springs question



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I found a good deal for a set of eibachs for $219 plus shipping. The descriptions says a 1 to 1.5 inch drop. What are the true measurments of the drop and why a .5 inconsistency? Should I go with the eibachs or are there other choices for a 1.5 drop?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> I found a good deal for a set of eibachs for $219 plus shipping. The descriptions says a 1 to 1.5 inch drop. What are the true measurments of the drop and why a .5 inconsistency? Should I go with the eibachs or are there other choices for a 1.5 drop?


A drop kit will 90% of the time drop the rear more than the front due to weight of motor.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

It really depends on what your intentions are for your drop. comfort, handling or just looks.? I got the eibachs on my cruze because it doesn't lower the car too much and maintains a more comfortable stock ride over bumps. Now it does have more aggresive handling in turns and curves which is why I got them. But in my personal experience I prefer a more stock ride during normal driving and a more aggressive ride during the fun times. Hope this helps you out a lil.


----------

